# Will i be ok if......?



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 13, 2009)

I post in the rant thread of mine about injuring my knee. I know that I need to stay off of it as much as possible until I see the doctor but I was wondering if it would be ok for me to still work out my upper body. You know sit ups, bench press dumbbell curls or whatever.

Thanks for the advice

B


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I post in the rant thread of mine about injuring my knee. I know that I need to stay off of it as much as possible until I see the doctor but I was wondering if it would be ok for me to still work out my upper body. You know sit ups, bench press dumbbell curls or whatever.
> 
> Thanks for the advice
> 
> B


 
As long as you are not putting pressure on the knee, you should be fine.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 13, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> As long as you are not putting pressure on the knee, you should be fine.


the only time i should have any pressure on my knee is when i get up to move to a new station or to get weights but thats it. I guess I will have to see. thanks terry

B


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> the only time i should have any pressure on my knee is when i get up to move to a new station or to get weights but thats it. I guess I will have to see. thanks terry
> 
> B


 
I would not do anytype of lifting until that knee has been looked at. So if you need to lift wieghts to put on bars take someone to help with that.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 13, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I would not do anytype of lifting until that knee has been looked at. So if you need to lift wieghts to put on bars take someone to help with that.


no bar weight, only stack weights and dumbbells

B


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> no bar weight, only stack weights and dumbbells
> 
> B


 
Then I would say if you feel the nedd try and it see. Best of luck KG, I know it has been a long road for you.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 13, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Then I would say if you feel the nedd try and it see. Best of luck KG, I know it has been a long road for you.


thanks terry, ill give it a shot.

B


----------



## searcher (Jan 13, 2009)

If you insist on lifting, then you should stick to selectorized equipment.   Don't use any freeweights or plate-loaded equipment.


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 17, 2009)

If you can, then I'd suggest trying to get a buddy to work out with you if you don't already have one doing so. 

Even if you're only lifting dumbells and stack weights then you'll still need to move around to change equipment and it's better to have someone with you in case you need assistance because of your knee trouble than to have an accident and do further damage to your knee.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> As long as you are not putting pressure on the knee, you should be fine.



Makes sense to me!


----------

